
I'm running an experiment with Facebook Ads for my Tumblog - ivankirigin
http://giantrobotlasers.com/post/178007237/im-running-an-ad-on-facebook-to-learn-more-about
======
EGF
Hi Ivan,

It would be interesting to see what would happen if you turned on comments for
your blog. You also mention creating a "proper blog" which I think would bring
something new to the mix as you build your brand. Right now your Tumblr theme
is limited to what you want me to focus on at that moment, with little ability
to get to your archives or see what you are all about (tumblr view) vs. a blog
or RSS readership will know who\what they are subscribing to.

I think there is rationale to keep both, but you should try to build RSS
audience at the blog vs. followers and tumbularity on Tumblr.

~~~
ivankirigin
Tumblr is social. I don't really care if it stays really small. Opinions are
more valuable the more people read them, so I'd like a "proper blog" to grow.

The reason to keep both is to keep things properly categorized. Pictures of
cats -> Tumblr. Thoughts on a market -> blog.

------
ivankirigin
If anyone here has any thoughts on something else to tune or play with, let me
know. Overall, the experience of buying an Ad on Facebook was far better than
my very limited experience with Adsense.

~~~
yeabuddy
I've been playing around with FB Ads doing some affiliate marketing stuff the
last few months.

1) I think your target demographic, looking by the # of impressions. Try to go
a little bit broader than just "tumblog". Try "tumblr", "blogging", "rss",
.etc to reach a bigger audience

2) Your CPC is way too high. With FB it's best to go below their suggested
bid, and gradually up your CPC amount until you start getting the desired
impressions.

3) I'd gather a lot more data before making any kind of analysis on the data
you're gathering.

4) Your CTR looks to be on the right track, although still probably not enough
data to tell if it's stable yet. 0.1% is alright for a display ad on a social
networking site. I'd still try split testing a couple different versions of
your ad to see if you can up that. You always want to be split testing,
constantly cutting the weaker performing ads, and making a variations of the
better performing ads.

~~~
ivankirigin
I started at $0.10 CPC, but bumped it up to see more traffic faster.

------
sfphotoarts
I don't think the content on your tumblr really has enough meat to it to get
you startup advisor roles, or public speaking engagements. Start another
company that has a successful exit and then go the route of EIR and you'll end
up in advisor roles, board seats and speaking at SXSW...

~~~
sopu
Yeah, I think I agree. Investing / advising looks fun and interesting, so it
is a long term goal of mine. The funny pics I sometimes post on Tumblr are
largely unrelated. I need to build a blog.

The comment there is really about others I've seen who, imho, aren't that
talented, but get attention before they are good bloggers.

~~~
ivankirigin
Lol, I commented from my sock puppet account.

------
aw3c2
Hey, your site would be much better to read if you made the text non bold.

~~~
ivankirigin
I don't like the theme. It was built in. I'd like to work with abby to make
things better. Feature request #1 is bigger media. The column is too thin.

------
gojomo
I had no idea Tumblr even had its own 'follow'; I would be much more likely to
subscribe via RSS.

